# ROM vs FCO airports in Rome?



## suesam

Going on a cooking tour in Italy (Viterbo) in June. Does it matter which airport I fly into? Air Canada has good rates and times from Chicago to FCO right now.  We will stay one night in Rome before getting on train to Viterbo. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated! 
Sue


----------



## tschwa2

ROM isn't an airport it is a code to tell the search engine to search all airports in Rome.  It is similar to using CHI to check flights out of both O'Hare and Midway.  FCO is the international airport.  The other two airports in rome are only for domestic Italian flights and/ or charter flights not commercial airline flights.

Flying into FCO is probably your only option.


----------



## lvhmbh

FCO is just fine!  Lots of ways to get into the city - train, taxi, etc.  If you have a good price to fly in there then go for it.  We flew out of there after a cruise.  Fairly big airport.  Unlike most US airports you look on a board for the station where your flight checko-in desk is located  and you can't check in more than 3 hours ahead.  You WILL need the 3 hours.


----------



## suesam

Thank you!!!! Now I understand!!!

Sue


----------



## Carolinian

I have flown into both Rome airports.  The second one, Ciampino, is south of the city and does not serve any trans-Atlantic destinations, although it does serve many routes to other European countries.

The best way in and out of the city from FCO is by train.

One thing I do not like at FCO is their new terminal for high terrorist risk destinations, namely the US and Israel.  The terminal is austere, and for a time did not even have any food service, although it has limited service now.  It is also not so secure, as you have to get to it by bus from the regular terminal and the bus stop to get there is outside of security, when means they concentrate those potential targets all in one place which has no security at all.


----------



## pedro47

The train is fine but we enjoy our ride by taxis into the City of Rome. You will have a chance to see some ancient site in my opinion.


----------



## Xpat

pedro47 said:


> The train is fine but we enjoy our ride by taxis into the City of Rome. You will have a chance to see some ancient site in my opinion.



A good service from FCO to Rome is Bob's Limos - all three times we used them we booked a shared shuttle and received a private transfer at no extra cost.


----------

